# il manuale delle giovani mignotte



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Luglio 2009)

*Il "Manuale delle Giovani Mignotte"*

in Lifestyle 






*Sfruttare le proprie armi di seduzione per ottenere qualcosa non solo non è sbagliato ma è buono e giusto. A sostenerlo (con tanto di suggerimenti) è Debora Ferretti, l'autrice*



Smignottare è etico, legittimo, addirittura doveroso. Questo, in sintesi, il pensiero dell'autrice del _Manuale delle Giovani Mignotte _(MGM, da ora in poi, aliberticastelvecchi editore). Debora Ferretti è "favorevole alla seduzione come mezzo per arrivare dove si vuole arrivare". Qualche esempio? "Un'elegante fuoriserie con cui sfrecciare verso la villa in Costa Azzurra, un mese di affitto, un mazzo di gardenie, un uomo per tutta la vita, un etto di prosciutto o un posto in Parlamento". Questo libro è una sorta di guida(così almeno viene presentato) per quelle che ancora non sanno di essere "*sedute su una fortuna*", come recita il sottotitolo. Ma anche un'assoluzione nero su bianco per chi ha già sfruttato quello che la natura le ha dato in dote.

*Quindi ho capito bene: smignottare è cosa buona e giusta?*
Mi preme dire che questo libro è estremamente contestualizzato. Nel 2009, in Italia, è un dato di fatto che il tessuto morale si sia molto allentato. Le tanto criticate Veline e Noemi varie fanno parte di un circuito. Che poi è lo stesso a cui apparteniamo noi. I costumi vanno certamente rivisti ed elevati ma non bisogna aspettarsi che questo rinnovamento parta da loro.

*Nessuna perplessità nella scelta del titolo "poco presentabile"?*
Mi sono lanciata andare anche perché un libro è un fatto collettivo. C'è un autore che scrive ma ci sono anche una casa editrice e un direttore editoriale. Il titolo ovviamente è una parafrasi del _Manuale delle Giovani Marmotte_. Viviamo in un'epoca in cui i costumi sono molto licenziosi. È vero che "********" è ancora un termine molto forte ma l'accoglienza è stata buonissima. Anche al Festival del libro di Torino.

*Com'è arrivata l'ispirazione decisiva?*
Il libro nasce dall'osservazione delle dinamiche tra uomini e donne e tra donne e donne, dalla lettura dei titoli dei giornali, dall'osservazione delle trasmissioni televisive. Viviamo in un'epoca che, nello stesso momento, mercifica la femminilità e la assurge a protagonista assoluta. Anche per pubblicizzare una colla fai vedere un seno o una natica.

*Tutti i manuali hanno per definizione uno scopo. Qual era il tuo?
*Aiutare le donne a fare bandiera della propria femminilità senza impicci morali o falsa etica. Lo sappiamo benissimo che, avvenenti o meno, le donne riescono a ottenere qualcosa con un battito di ciglia, un accavallamento di gambe, un ammiccamento e uno sguardo. Fa parte delle dinamiche tra sociali, delle leggi del marketing. Eppure continuiamo a farcene specie. Io l'ho semplicemente messo nero su bianco.

*Qualche regoletta in pillole...
*C'è un ottalogo. Lo cito a memoria, "Smignottare è giusto, morale, liberatorio, doveroso, intelligente, è l'antitodo ai rimpianti, divertente, godurioso". E poi una cosa fondamentale sull'immagine: essere ******** non significa per forza sembrarlo. La donna superaccessoriata abbronzata già a gennaio non necessariamente è più disponibile della signorina molto bon ton.

*In tutto questo gli uomini come sono messi?*
Ci riflettevo qualche giorno fa con una mia amica. Sappiamo, da femmine, che se la tua auto resta in panne c'è sempre un meccanico improvvisato che si offre di aiutarti. Se il tuo gattino finisce sul tetto c'è il vicino di casa disposto ad andarlo a recuperare. Se vuoi avere il panino più farcito, basta ammiccare. È una questione genetica: l'uomo per ottenere la nostra attenzione e i nostri servigi deve in qualche modo e, in senso molto lato, pagare. *È un dare e avere*.

*Quindi non si scappa. Ogni donna, bella o brutta, è un po' ********?*
Esatto. Io mi guardo intorno e ho continuamente conferma che, geneticamente, la donna è ******** e l'uomo è predisposto a subire la fascinazione femminile. E tutto questo prescinde dall'aspetto fisico. Anche una donna che non è una miss può ottenere quello che si mette in testa. Al di là delle gambe, del seno, dei fianchi e delle pelle la mignotteria è intelligenza.

*Per scrivere un manuale bisogna essere un'espertona della materia. La tua mignotteria dove ti ha portato?
*Mi fai una domanda di una crudeltà estrema. Non mi voglio certo affrancare dalla categoria, io utilizzo la mia femminità come e quando posso. Diciamo che faccio le cose che mi piace fare nella vita e penso che questo sia già un privilegio


----------



## Iago (12 Luglio 2009)

...belle le marmotte.


----------



## Old secretary (12 Luglio 2009)

Ma secondo me bisogna essere capaci di smignottare!!!
Ad alcune viene naturale sbattere gli occhioni ed accavallare le gambe per ottenere il "panino più farcito"...ad altre nemmeno insegnandolo per mille anni riuscirà mai!
E l'uomo si accorge se è una cosa naturale o costruita...e reagisce di conseguenza!


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Luglio 2009)

si _seduce _da quando si viene al mondo: e col sorriso, e con lo sguardo, e con la voce, e col pianto e col riso...l'arte della seduzione i bimbi la conoscono perfettamente.

Lo _smignottamento _è una cosa che non mi interessa. e trovo avvilente che proprio una donna abbia utilizzato questo termine che certo è una scelta di marketing, ma  comunque avvalora una cultura che non mi piace.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2009)

Mi sembra che si parli di capra e cavoli insieme.
Ogni donna gradevole sa che anche senza far nulla gli uomini sono più disponibili nei confronti di una donna giovane e carina piuttosto che nei confronti di una più attempata (ma anche da attempata non va malissimo ...olo si restringe il target), ma soprattutto rispetto a come i pongono nei confronti di un uomo.
Nn vedo che rapporto ci sia con l'essere ********.


----------



## Old secretary (12 Luglio 2009)

Allora,quoto Persa. Essere mignotte non ha nulla a che vedere col civettare per ottenere qualcosa. Il termine ******** è un pò forte,ma vi porto un esempio di quello che penso intenda EmmaArsan: un mio amico e la sua ex moglie. Lo ha lasciato lei,dopo averlo ampiamente tradito (e lui mandava giù). Lui le paga l'affitto perchè lei poverina non vuole lavorare. Le paga perfino le cene e le uscite il venerdì e il sabato sera. Quando è il turno di lei tenere la loro bimba (ahimè anche una bimba in tutto questo) lei se ne frega,prende appuntamento con l'ometto del momento e molla la bimba dal mio amico,che è ovviamente contento di passare del tempo con la figlia,ma che deve far saltare ogni piano e/o appuntamento precedentemente preso.
Ecco. Questo è un esempio di come una donna, bella giovane e bionda (così...ci stava bene) riesca a monopolizzare un uomo che fino a prima di incontrarla era di quelli con due palle così. Specifico che lui è un bellissimo ragazzo, proprio bello, non semplicemente piacevole o simpatico. E pure divertente. Ne avrebbe mille donne con cui divertirsi o ricostruire qualcosa. 
Questo signore per me è mignottare, sputtaneggiare etc. Quando lei vuole qualcosa che siano soldi o la bimba da tenere o favori etc..va da lui con i tacchi e la voce da micia. E il risultato è quello di cui sopra.
Io non sarei capace nemmeno se fossi costretta. E anche se fossi costretta non mi cagherebbe nessuno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Allora,quoto Persa. Essere mignotte non ha nulla a che vedere col civettare per ottenere qualcosa. Il termine ******** è un pò forte,ma vi porto un esempio di quello che penso intenda EmmaArsan: un mio amico e la sua ex moglie. Lo ha lasciato lei,dopo averlo ampiamente tradito (e lui mandava giù). Lui le paga l'affitto perchè lei poverina non vuole lavorare. Le paga perfino le cene e le uscite il venerdì e il sabato sera. Quando è il turno di lei tenere la loro bimba (ahimè anche una bimba in tutto questo) lei se ne frega,prende appuntamento con l'ometto del momento e molla la bimba dal mio amico,che è ovviamente contento di passare del tempo con la figlia,ma che deve far saltare ogni piano e/o appuntamento precedentemente preso.
> Ecco. Questo è un esempio di come una donna, bella giovane e bionda (così...ci stava bene) riesca a monopolizzare un uomo che fino a prima di incontrarla era di quelli con due palle così. Specifico che lui è un bellissimo ragazzo, proprio bello, non semplicemente piacevole o simpatico. E pure divertente. Ne avrebbe mille donne con cui divertirsi o ricostruire qualcosa.
> Questo signore per me è mignottare, sputtaneggiare etc. Quando lei vuole qualcosa che siano soldi o la bimba da tenere o favori etc..va da lui con i tacchi e la voce da micia. E il risultato è quello di cui sopra.
> Io non sarei capace nemmeno se fossi costretta. E anche se fossi costretta non mi cagherebbe nessuno.


 Beh in questo caso non è lei ******** è lui fesso...


----------



## Old secretary (12 Luglio 2009)

Beh dai è anche un pò lei... lui è sicuramente un fessacchiotto e glielo diciamo in mille, ma anche lei potrebbe evitare di usare le armi tipo culo-tette-capello biondo lungo-labbra rosse per scucirgli soldi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Beh dai è anche un pò lei... lui è sicuramente un fessacchiotto e glielo diciamo in mille, ma anche lei potrebbe evitare di usare le armi tipo culo-tette-capello biondo lungo-labbra rosse per scucirgli soldi...


 Difficile non usare le armi che si hanno se è così poco impegnativo e rende così tanto.
Anche lui ne ricaverà le sue gratificazioni...


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Luglio 2009)

*secre*



secretary ha detto:


> Allora,quoto Persa. Essere mignotte non ha nulla a che vedere col civettare per ottenere qualcosa. Il termine ******** è un pò forte,ma vi porto un esempio di quello che penso intenda EmmaArsan: un mio amico e la sua ex moglie. Lo ha lasciato lei,dopo averlo ampiamente tradito (e lui mandava giù). Lui le paga l'affitto perchè lei poverina non vuole lavorare. Le paga perfino le cene e le uscite il venerdì e il sabato sera. Quando è il turno di lei tenere la loro bimba (ahimè anche una bimba in tutto questo) lei se ne frega,prende appuntamento con l'ometto del momento e molla la bimba dal mio amico,che è ovviamente contento di passare del tempo con la figlia,ma che deve far saltare ogni piano e/o appuntamento precedentemente preso.
> Ecco. Questo è un esempio di come una donna, bella giovane e bionda (così...ci stava bene) riesca a monopolizzare un uomo che fino a prima di incontrarla era di quelli con due palle così. Specifico che lui è un bellissimo ragazzo, proprio bello, non semplicemente piacevole o simpatico. E pure divertente. Ne avrebbe mille donne con cui divertirsi o ricostruire qualcosa.
> Questo signore per me è mignottare, sputtaneggiare etc. Quando lei vuole qualcosa che siano soldi o la bimba da tenere o favori etc..va da lui con i tacchi e la voce da micia. E il risultato è quello di cui sopra.
> Io non sarei capace nemmeno se fossi costretta. E anche se fossi costretta non mi cagherebbe nessuno.


bah..si dice che il benessere del figlio passi attraverso quello della madre...e diamo ragione anche a lei dunque.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Beh dai è anche un pò lei... lui è sicuramente un fessacchiotto e glielo diciamo in mille, ma anche lei potrebbe evitare di usare le armi tipo culo-tette-capello biondo lungo-labbra rosse per scucirgli soldi...




se cosi ottiene quello che vuole non fa bene?

che poi non appartenga al nostro modo di essere è un discorso diverso..ma lui pare esser stato sedotto da lei proprio per questo atteggiamento che continua ad avere presa su di lui..quindi...


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Beh dai è anche un pò lei... lui è sicuramente un fessacchiotto e glielo diciamo in mille, ma anche lei potrebbe evitare di usare le armi tipo culo-tette-capello biondo lungo-labbra rosse per scucirgli soldi...




se cosi ottiene quello che vuole non fa bene?

che poi non appartenga al nostro modo di essere è un discorso diverso..ma lui pare esser stato sedotto da lei proprio per questo atteggiamento che continua ad avere presa su di lui..quindi...


onestamente sai perchè credo che la micina non la farei mai? perchè non mi andrebbe di riconoscere cosi facendo un ruolo subalterno..lo ammetto, è cosi.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (12 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Allora,quoto Persa. Essere mignotte non ha nulla a che vedere col civettare per ottenere qualcosa. Il termine ******** è un pò forte,ma vi porto un esempio di quello che penso intenda EmmaArsan: un mio amico e la sua ex moglie. Lo ha lasciato lei,dopo averlo ampiamente tradito (e lui mandava giù). Lui le paga l'affitto perchè lei poverina non vuole lavorare. Le paga perfino le cene e le uscite il venerdì e il sabato sera. Quando è il turno di lei tenere la loro bimba (ahimè anche una bimba in tutto questo) lei se ne frega,prende appuntamento con l'ometto del momento e molla la bimba dal mio amico,che è ovviamente contento di passare del tempo con la figlia,ma che deve far saltare ogni piano e/o appuntamento precedentemente preso.
> Ecco. Questo è un esempio di come una donna, bella giovane e bionda (così...ci stava bene) riesca a monopolizzare un uomo che fino a prima di incontrarla era di quelli con due palle così. Specifico che lui è un bellissimo ragazzo, proprio bello, non semplicemente piacevole o simpatico. E pure divertente. Ne avrebbe mille donne con cui divertirsi o ricostruire qualcosa.
> Questo signore per me è mignottare, sputtaneggiare etc. Quando lei vuole qualcosa che siano soldi o la bimba da tenere o favori etc..va da lui con i tacchi e la voce da micia. E il risultato è quello di cui sopra.
> Io non sarei capace nemmeno se fossi costretta. E anche se fossi costretta non mi cagherebbe nessuno.


Ma vedi qui esemplificate le mie buone ragioni per avere paura? E se fossi finito anch'io come quell'uomo?? Solo perchè sono "debole" da un certo lato? La mia unica esperienza con le donne...è proprio quel post che ha scritto Emma...E pensare che da giovane ero così romantico, così idealista. La moglie stessa mi dice sempre che mi faccio intortare dalle mie amiche...e loro ottengono da me tutto ciò che vogliono...Insomma io ho questa esperienza: investito 100 ottenuto 10. Arrivi ad un punto di cinismo tale...per cui...ti dici.." A sto punto...mi prendo una escort...almeno so per cosa ho pagato!"...E mi dispiace...ma è così!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Allora,quoto Persa. Essere mignotte non ha nulla a che vedere col civettare per ottenere qualcosa. Il termine ******** è un pò forte,ma vi porto un esempio di quello *che penso intenda EmmaArsan:* un mio amico e la sua ex moglie. Lo ha lasciato lei,dopo averlo ampiamente tradito (e lui mandava giù). Lui le paga l'affitto perchè lei poverina non vuole lavorare. Le paga perfino le cene e le uscite il venerdì e il sabato sera. Quando è il turno di lei tenere la loro bimba (ahimè anche una bimba in tutto questo) lei se ne frega,prende appuntamento con l'ometto del momento e molla la bimba dal mio amico,che è ovviamente contento di passare del tempo con la figlia,ma che deve far saltare ogni piano e/o appuntamento precedentemente preso.
> Ecco. Questo è un esempio di come una donna, bella giovane e bionda (così...ci stava bene) riesca a monopolizzare un uomo che fino a prima di incontrarla era di quelli con due palle così. Specifico che lui è un bellissimo ragazzo, proprio bello, non semplicemente piacevole o simpatico. E pure divertente. Ne avrebbe mille donne con cui divertirsi o ricostruire qualcosa.
> Questo signore per me è mignottare, sputtaneggiare etc. Quando lei vuole qualcosa che siano soldi o la bimba da tenere o favori etc..va da lui con i tacchi e la voce da micia. E il risultato è quello di cui sopra.
> Io non sarei capace nemmeno se fossi costretta. *E anche se fossi costretta non mi cagherebbe nessuno.*


ciao cara: quoto persa anche io...l'articolo riportato l'ho letto cazzeggiando nel web e l'ho postato...

quanto al secondo grassetto: non ti cagherebbe nessuno perchè tu pensi che nessuno lo farebbe; ricorda: volere volare


----------



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2009)

Non ho letto l'articolo perche'sono molto pigra... ma ha scoperto l'acqua calda!
Anche mia nonna diceva che le donne siedono sulla fortuna... ma solo le professioniste ci fanno soldi.
Piu' si va avanti e'piu  ho la sensazione che si vada a ritroso.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ho letto l'articolo perche'sono molto pigra... ma ha scoperto l'acqua calda!
> Anche mia nonna diceva che le donne siedono sulla fortuna... ma solo le professioniste ci fanno soldi.
> *Piu' si va avanti e'piu  ho la sensazione che si vada a ritroso*.


Il fatto che ci voglia un manuale ne è la prova


----------



## Old lordpinceton (12 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Il fatto che ci voglia un manuale ne è la prova


Ma dai che la mancanza di fiducia in voi stesse che vi frega...quelle furbe...iniziano da bambine a fare i loro primi passi...ho una figlia di 9 anni...e il suo ruffianare il papino...è da manuale!!!! Altrochè...e una volta mi ha detto..." Sai per convincere le persone bisogna ricorrere a delle grandi belle bugie"....Secondo me quel manuale è un fake...scritto da un uomo. Quale donna rivelerebbe i segreti della natura???


----------



## Old secretary (12 Luglio 2009)

Infatti lui dice che lo fa per la figlia...boh...strano modo di badare ad una bimbetta...dare i soldi alla madre perchè vada in discoteca...


----------



## Old secretary (12 Luglio 2009)

ops ho sbagliato a postare...va beh...perdonatemi!

Emma,volere volare? dovrei provarci... magari se mi ci metto con impegno ci riesco a stendere un uomo con lo sguardo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai che la mancanza di fiducia in voi stesse che vi frega...quelle furbe...iniziano da bambine a fare i loro primi passi...ho una figlia di 9 anni...e il suo ruffianare il papino...è da manuale!!!! Altrochè...e una volta mi ha detto..." Sai per convincere le persone bisogna ricorrere a delle grandi belle bugie"....Secondo me quel manuale è un fake...scritto da un uomo. Quale donna rivelerebbe i segreti della natura???


 Un uomo che dica qualcosa del genere della figlia è indecente.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un uomo che dica qualcosa del genere della figlia è indecente.


Ma perchè di grazia??? Perchè? Io ho solo riportato una sua espressione...e credimi prova tu a spiegare ad una bambina di 9 anni la differenza esistente tra verità e lusinga. Provaci se ci riesci. Io penso che l'arte delle seduzione sia insita nella natura femminile. Non capisco cosa abbia detto di così indecente. Veramente. 
Tu allora spiegami come fa lei ad aver imparato velocemente che se è prepotente con me...ottiene un no secco...ma se viene con le dovute maniere...riesce a ottenere molto. Guarda sai...che io sono maschio al 100%...e da maschio al 100% ti dico...che ti capita che so...di trovarti al sabato mattina presto con l'aspirapolvere in mano...e non sapere nè perchè lo stai facendo, nè per come...SAI solo che è stato il MODO con il quale la moglie te lo ha chiesto...

Ok magari...confondo la gentilezza con lo smignottamento ( che sinceramente non so molto cosa sia)...perchè detesto le donne volgari...

Non mi piace comunque come non rispetti le opinioni degli altri.

é brutto in un forum...se tutti pensano A sono Ok...se non pensano A sono dei paria!

Mi sono mai permesso di esprimere dei giudizi sulla tua persona? 

Comunque grazie per l'insulto gratuito...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè di grazia??? Perchè? Io ho solo riportato una sua espressione...e credimi prova tu a spiegare ad una bambina di 9 anni la differenza esistente tra verità e lusinga. Provaci se ci riesci. Io penso che l'arte delle seduzione sia insita nella natura femminile. Non capisco cosa abbia detto di così indecente. Veramente.
> Tu allora spiegami come fa lei ad aver imparato velocemente che se è prepotente con me...ottiene un no secco...ma se viene con le dovute maniere...riesce a ottenere molto. Guarda sai...che io sono maschio al 100%...e da maschio al 100% ti dico...che ti capita che so...di trovarti al sabato mattina presto con l'aspirapolvere in mano...e non sapere nè perchè lo stai facendo, nè per come...SAI solo che è stato il MODO con il quale la moglie te lo ha chiesto...
> 
> Ok magari...confondo la gentilezza con lo smignottamento ( che sinceramente non so molto cosa sia)...perchè detesto le donne volgari...
> ...


A nove anni ha nove anni di esperienza durante i quali ha imparato a comportarsi secondo le risposte che ha avuto nell'ambiente in cui ha vissuto.
Del resto hai ammesso tu stesso che i tuoi no non sono dei veri no, ma solo provvisori in attesa delle lusinghe che attendi e apprezzi.
Se tu avessi pensato che solo di gentilezze si trattava non ti sarebbero venute in mente in un thread con questo titolo.
Atteggiamenti seduttivi li hanno sia uomini, sia donne, sia bambini, sia bambine.
Usare il termine che hai usato nei confronti di tua figlia* per me è indecente e mi meraviglio che tu ti offenda per la mia opinione e non trovi offensivo quel chehai scritto TU di TUA figlia.







*_Ma dai che la mancanza di fiducia in voi stesse che vi frega...quelle furbe...iniziano da bambine a fare i loro primi passi...ho una figlia di 9 anni...e il suo ruffianare il papino...è da manuale!!!! Altrochè...e una volta mi ha detto..." Sai per convincere le persone bisogna ricorrere a delle grandi belle bugie"....Secondo me quel manuale è un fake...scritto da un uomo. Quale donna rivelerebbe i segreti della natura???_


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A nove anni ha nove anni di esperienza durante i quali ha imparato a comportarsi secondo le risposte che ha avuto nell'ambiente in cui ha vissuto.
> Del resto hai ammesso tu stesso che i tuoi no non sono dei veri no, ma solo provvisori in attesa delle lusinghe che attendi e apprezzi.
> Se tu avessi pensato che solo di gentilezze si trattava non ti sarebbero venute in mente in un thread con questo titolo.
> Atteggiamenti seduttivi li hanno sia uomini, sia donne, sia bambini, sia bambine.
> ...


ma dai caspita...quel termine è usato in un senso bonario...non nel senso letterale...ruffianare come intortare...come posso tradurlo...

Come dovrei tradurre, qual'è il termine esatto, per indicare quel modo di fare estremamente gentile di una donnina...per ottenere qualcosa da un uomo??? Lusingare? Compiacere? Persuadere? 

Insomma un sistema per cui una donna ottiene quello che vuole convincendoti che è una tua idea o volontà fare questo per lei. 

Come si traduce? 

caspita è tutto qua il tuo problema??? O è la sua frase??? 
Che dice delle verità colossali? 

Dimmi...a quante "bugie" ricorrono gli uomini...pur di " sedurre" una donna? 

Dimmi a quante " bugie " ricorrono le donne...pur di "farti stare buono?"....


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

ah ecco il termine: ADULAZIONE

Persa...non puoi dire che le donne non hanno per natura questa arte.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> ah ecco il termine: ADULAZIONE
> 
> Persa...non puoi dire che le donne non hanno per natura questa arte.


 lord ciao, buonasera. Sinceramente ho trovato moltissimi uomini esperti in quest'arte...le donne non adulano, ammiccano, fanno intendere, per lo più


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> ah ecco il termine: ADULAZIONE
> 
> Persa...non puoi dire che le donne non hanno per natura questa arte.


 Il discorso generale è generale.
A me ha impressionato che non trovassi strsano, fastidioso, sbagliato, ma che anzi sembravi compiacerti che il rapporto di tua figlia con te fosse di adulazione.
Mi indigna che ti possa sembrare questo normale e connaturao all'essere femmina di tua figlia.
Mi stupisce che tu non colga la differenza che c'è, o dovrebbe esserci, tra il rapporto tra adulti, anche seduttivo, e quello tra genitori e figli.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il discorso generale è generale.
> A me ha impressionato che non trovassi strsano, fastidioso, sbagliato, ma che anzi sembravi compiacerti che il rapporto di tua figlia con te fosse di adulazione.
> Mi indigna che ti possa sembrare questo normale e connaturao all'essere femmina di tua figlia.
> Mi stupisce che tu non colga la differenza che c'è, o dovrebbe esserci, tra il rapporto tra adulti, anche seduttivo, e quello tra genitori e figli.


entro nella diatriba solo perchè mi sembra che tu esageri persichè..

lui ha usato il termine sbagliato ma pensare che un padre consideri favorevolmente come "smignottamento" l'atteggiamento di una figlia di 9 che per ottenere qualcosa fa la "gentile" anni mi pare un po' offensivo da dire... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




per altro ho assistito ad una medesima scena con la figlia (però più grande di 3 anni) del mio capo.. ha chiesto dei soldi alla mamma e lei glieli ha rifiutati. Allora è corsa da suo padre e abbracciandolo e baciandolo ,con tono mieloso glieli ha chiesti e lui glieli ha dati.
Ammetto che con simpatia e affetto, (la conosco da anni) ho detto a sua madre ,con la quale ho enorme confidenza, che ha sorriso "bel puttanino tua figlia eh?"-

Ovvio che non intendessi nel termine vero della parola ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma anche lei ha confermato che per ottenere cose da suo padre aveva un atteggiamento di "leccaculaggio" (va meglio?) che con lei manco provava ad usare


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> lord ciao, buonasera. Sinceramente ho trovato moltissimi uomini esperti in quest'arte...le donne non adulano, ammiccano, fanno intendere, per lo più


Ti dico una cosa...hai ragione.
Sai qual'è il mio guaio? 
Ho un obiettivo nella vita che è quello di riuscire a entrare nella testa di una donna. Guarda sai...loro ti dicono. Tu lì non entrerai mai. 
Riguardo all'adulazione ti dò ragione. Altra cosa che io non sono mai stato capace di fare. Sono estremamente diretto. E credimi mi offendo da morire, quando faccio un complimento sincero, e dall' altra parte avverto che lei lo coglie "interessato". Quando fanno così, mi giro e passo alla critica spietata. 

Penso comunque che il mio più alto grado di adulazione arriva a solo due parole:

Mi piaci.

Non sono mai riuscito ad andare oltre.

Poi dai...a sto mondo...anche le mignotte hanno il loro perchè...povere criste...fanno na vita d'inferno!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> entro nella diatriba solo perchè mi sembra che tu esageri persichè..
> 
> lui ha usato il termine sbagliato ma pensare che un padre consideri favorevolmente come "smignottamento" l'atteggiamento di una figlia di 9 che per ottenere qualcosa fa la "gentile" anni mi pare un po' offensivo da dire...
> 
> ...


Oh là tu mi hai capito!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ti regalo allora un'altra chicca di mia figlia...di mezz'ora fa: " Voi maschi vi intendete solo di calcio, per il resto non siete capaci neanche di farvi un paio di trecce!".


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa...hai ragione.
> Sai qual'è il mio guaio?
> Ho un obiettivo nella vita che è quello di riuscire a entrare nella testa di una donna. Guarda sai...loro ti dicono. Tu lì non entrerai mai.
> Riguardo all'adulazione ti dò ragione. Altra cosa che io non sono mai stato capace di fare. Sono estremamente diretto. E credimi mi offendo da morire, quando faccio un complimento sincero, e dall' altra parte avverto che lei lo coglie "interessato". Quando fanno così, mi giro e passo alla critica spietata.
> ...


 se è percepito sincero ed è contraccambiato, un "mi piaci" fa fare faville


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Oh là tu mi hai capito!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


onestamente una figlia come la tua la appenderei al chiodo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












parla un po' troppo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





seriamente, quel che dicono a quell'età lo ripetono paro paro per sentito ...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il discorso generale è generale.
> A me ha impressionato che non trovassi strsano, fastidioso, sbagliato, ma che anzi sembravi compiacerti che il rapporto di tua figlia con te fosse di adulazione.
> Mi indigna che ti possa sembrare questo normale e connaturao all'essere femmina di tua figlia.
> Mi stupisce che tu non colga la differenza che c'è, o dovrebbe esserci, tra il rapporto tra adulti, anche seduttivo, e quello tra genitori e figli.


Scusami.
Posso solo chiederti una cosa? 
Senza polemica?...........

Tu....ehm...hai figli?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> onestamente una figlia come la tua la appenderei al chiodo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ormai è tardi...sai...non oso pensare come sarà a tredici anni...non oso...già mi si intorcolano i nervi...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ormai è tardi...sai...non oso pensare come sarà a tredici anni...non oso...già mi si intorcolano i nervi...


bimbi e grulli chi li ha fatti se li trastulli


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bimbi e grulli chi li ha fatti se li trastulli


Na fatica...ma na fatica...e sono ridotto male sai??? Asu...mi sono sposato...e mi sono detto...finalmente mi sono liberato dalla figura di mia madre. No...che...nasce la fotocopia. Nel carattere e perfino nella fisionomia...e la complicità tra nonna e nipotina...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> se è percepito sincero ed è contraccambiato, un "mi piaci" fa fare faville


Concordo...ma è così raro...
Comunque sai, oggi ho passato ad una mia amica, che sta vivendo una brutta tragedia, questo tuo post sul manuale. Su skipe rideva come una pazza, e mi ha detto che è corsa a prendersi sto libro. Quindi non tutto il male viene (mai) per nuocere. 
Grazie. E auguri per il tuo compleanno.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Concordo...ma è così raro...
> Comunque sai, oggi ho passato ad una mia amica, che sta vivendo una brutta tragedia, questo tuo post sul manuale. Su skipe rideva come una pazza, e mi ha detto che è corsa a prendersi sto libro. Quindi non tutto il male viene (mai) per nuocere.
> Grazie. E auguri per il tuo compleanno.


grazie a te.


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2009)

*mah*

Io farei una certa distinzione fra adulazione, lusinga e complimentosità adescante. 
Sono le diverse facce della stessa medaglia: la vanità solleticata, e differiscono solo nella modalità d'azione. 
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> entro nella diatriba solo perchè mi sembra che tu esageri persichè..
> 
> lui ha usato il termine sbagliato ma pensare che un padre consideri favorevolmente come "smignottamento" l'atteggiamento di una figlia di 9 che per ottenere qualcosa fa la "gentile" anni mi pare un po' offensivo da dire...
> 
> ...


 Io queste cose le osservo spesso (proprio per mestiere) e ne sono atterrita.
Significa che la madre stabilisce le regole e la figlia (o il figlio) impara che in realtà le regole possono essere aggirate con mezzucci e chi glielo insegna è il padre che dimostra quindi che le regole che ha stabilito la madre sono fuffa e quindi mina l'autorevolezza anche della figura materna e il suo valore come donna.


----------



## Iago (14 Luglio 2009)

...credo non si debba confondere la tecnica per ottenere qualcosa con lo "smignottare"...

...non solo le bambine ottengono con certe moine, anche i maschietti, ma anche i cani... (è semplicemente una comunicazione instaurata per ottenere il bocconcino...tutt'altra cosa dello smignottare)







cmq, w le marmotte!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Scusami.
> Posso solo chiederti una cosa?
> Senza polemica?...........
> 
> Tu....ehm...hai figli?


 Ho due figli un maschio di ventanni e una femmina di ventiquattro a cui ieri riferivo di questa discussione ed è rimasta allibita che queste cose non vengano percepite.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...credo non si debba confondere la tecnica per ottenere qualcosa con lo "smignottare"...
> 
> ...non solo le bambine ottengono con certe moine, anche i maschietti, ma anche i cani... (è semplicemente una comunicazione instaurata per ottenere il bocconcino...tutt'altra cosa dello smignottare)
> 
> ...


 Non va confusa la gentilezza e il rispetto tra chi chiede e chi dà con la nascosta mancanza di rispetto reciproco.
Eviterei il confronto con i comportamenti di sottomissione dei cani al capobranco.


----------



## Iago (14 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non va confusa la gentilezza e il rispetto tra chi chiede e chi dà con la nascosta mancanza di rispetto reciproco.
> Eviterei il confronto con i comportamenti di sottomissione dei cani al capobranco.



..hai equivocato il senso del mio esempio, che non è un confronto! 
( per ottenere non usano sottomettersi)

(e figurati che credevo stessimo dicendo la stessa cosa....figurati...
sarà sempre il solito problema di prevenzione ai nick)

buona giornata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ..hai equivocato il senso del mio esempio, che non è un confronto!
> ( per ottenere non usano sottomettersi)
> 
> (e figurati che credevo stessimo dicendo la stessa cosa....figurati...
> ...


 Ma anch'io ti rafforzavo (però i cani hanno altri comportamenti ...da branco)


----------



## Iago (14 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma anch'io ti rafforzavo (però i cani hanno altri comportamenti ...da branco)



...gli atteggiamenti da branco io, li riconosco in altri comportamenti...

lo voglio? me lo prendo con la forza e/o con l'aiuto degli altri membri del branco, e ovviamente dovrò usare la forza con gli stessi membri dopo ottenuto

il cane si mette vicino al tavolo e fa le acrobazie per intenerirti e farsi compiacere *(se sei un tipo impressionabile! Quindi ne faccio una questione di comunicazione tra determinati tipi di caratteri)*


il mio cane doveva stare (e ci stava!) almeno a 3 metri dalle tavole, perchè odio i cani che si prostituiscono per avere qualcosa...alle marmotte invece glielo perdono....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ..hai equivocato il senso del mio esempio, che non è un confronto!
> ( per ottenere non usano sottomettersi)
> 
> (e figurati che credevo stessimo dicendo la stessa cosa....figurati...
> ...


eh si, sarà quello


----------

